
Show HN: We built screen recording synced with console logs - makarov
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bird-eats-bug-screen-reco/mdplmiioglkpgkdblijgilgebpppgblm
======
artur_makly
From one screenshot-maker to another...nice work!

------
bitmaster2000
Looks cool, I will give this a try.

------
m3tr0s
I like the idea, however the video doesn't load on iPad with latest iOS. Hope
you can fix it!

~~~
makarov
Thanks for the feedback. Yes, that will certainly be fixed. The reason is that
Safari doesn't support .webm format that we are using for recording. We will
need to serve .mp4 to Safari users.

